# Mare i might buy!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

_Really_ long back, and looks to have a fairly upright shoulder. She also appears to be downhill, but she could be on uneven ground.

She does appear to have nice, short pasterns, but I'm not crazy about that neck.

Not impressed, but if you try her and like her who am I to say no? Pretty is as pretty does.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I would be interested to see her squared up because those pasterns look to be doing something really odd. Are they too parallel to the ground?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Her pasterns are nice and short, but yes, I'd want to see her standing squared because the angle on that front left concerns me.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

I think she is pretty but I don't know anything about confirmation.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Why do you think she's beautiful? I think she's rather plain. One of the loooongest backs I've seen in a while and goose-rumped too. She might look a bit better, standing four-square on level ground.

Lizzie


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

How much? I would not pay a lot based on that photo.... 

Long backed, heavy headed.. might be bow legged behind... 

But the photo is.. well.. awful.. does the horse no favors.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*horse*

500.00
I dont think she is thin, but i think some muscling up will do her well. She is just green broke. But a very quiet mare. Her only issue is loading in a trailer. I will ask for a few more photos of her.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I personally think this mare, even though it's hard to tell with the photo, looks like nothing but a conformational mess that will lead to trouble. I've had enough tendon problems to notice the long and curved pasterns, how long backed horses are the hardest to get collected. I would turn away and never look back, but that's just me.


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Why do you think she's beautiful? I think she's rather plain. One of the loooongest backs I've seen in a while and goose-rumped too. She might look a bit better, standing four-square on level ground.
> 
> Lizzie


I think she is a pretty color.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

alexis rose said:


> I think she is a pretty color.


Really? I think her color makes her look dirty. A good horse is never a bad color, but 'fancy' color can't make up for conformational issues.

Don't like her, and for $500 you could do better. Of course, if she's a bombproof saint that you could put your nonhorsey grandma on, I might change my mind.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Pics*

Im going to ask her for better photos of her.

I am also looking at a 16 year old Morgan gelding. I am also going to ask her for better photos. As he is kinda far. And i have a person who will drive to pick him up. He is 800.00


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

racheld90 said:


> Im going to ask her for better photos of her.
> 
> I am also looking at a 16 year old Morgan gelding. I am also going to ask her for better photos. As he is kinda far. And i have a person who will drive to pick him up. He is 800.00


Um, yeah, definitely ask for different pictures- I have never understood why people consider photos like that as being good pictures to use in an advertisement - right up there with a pic of some dumbass sitting UNDER the horse, or standing on the horse or............. *shakes head*


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Um, yeah, definitely ask for different pictures- I have never understood why people consider photos like that as being good pictures to use in an advertisement - right up there with a pic of some dumbass sitting UNDER the horse, or standing on the horse or............. *shakes head*


I know lol

Their is also a guided trail ride business who shut down. I have a call into them to see if they have anything that would suite me!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Really? I think her color makes her look dirty. A good horse is never a bad color, but 'fancy' color can't make up for conformational issues.
> 
> Don't like her, and for $500 you could do better. Of course, if she's a bombproof saint that you could put your nonhorsey grandma on, I might change my mind.


I really don't need anybody to jump down my throat because I like the color of a horse and some of you don't. I was just stating my opinion and I have NEVER jumped on somebody because of their opinion. I am not an expert at confirmation I was just saying I THINK she is pretty. Sorry I even said it. :-(


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I wasn't jumping down your throat I was stating my _opinion_ of the horse's color, exactly the same as you.

She's not built well and if the _only_ thing about her you like is her color, then keep looking.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree that she has an extremely long back and is overall just rather clunky.

HOWEVER, it has been proven to me that things like that don't necessarily always make the horse worthless... our registered QH mare (R.I.P) Delriah, had an EXREMELY long back as well. Granted, she had phenominal conformation otherwise, but I always wondered how she stayed sound until about a year before her death with a 'daschund' build. And to think that she lived to be an astounding 50 years old with only minimal artheritis in her back, after being a show horse in her younger years and a lesson horse after that? Amazing. It was the artheritis in her hocks, which were actually very nice- that ended up bringing her down.












I still wouldn't buy this mare for WP, considering that a back like that will make it extremely hard for her to collect herself, but if you really like her and realize that she's probably not going to be the next champion...by all means, buy her. I'd try to get her price down though. Personality over looks, all of the time.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

alexis rose said:


> I really don't need anybody to jump down my throat because I like the color of a horse and some of you don't. I was just stating my opinion and I have NEVER jumped on somebody because of their opinion. I am not an expert at confirmation I was just saying I THINK she is pretty. Sorry I even said it. :-(


How did she jump down your throat??
As a side note, a little fact to tuck away in your horse vocabulary - when evaluating a horse it is conformation, as you are judging how the horse *conforms* to the breed standard.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Mare*

I really like this mare! A little out of my Price Range, but may be able to pull it off. 
What do ya think?
Facebook


----------



## KountryPrincess (Oct 23, 2012)

Why is there not a single pic of her without saddle, squared up, so people can see how she is built? I understand 1or 2 riding pics, but really, we get the point, you can ride her, now let us see what she looks like!


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

themacpack said:


> How did she jump down your throat??
> As a side note, a little fact to tuck away in your horse vocabulary - when evaluating a horse it is conformation, as you are judging how the horse *conforms* to the breed standard.


All I said was I think she is pretty. Meaning I like her color. It was a simple statement that some are questioning why I even said it. So I have to keep explaining myself. It was my opinion and I was asked why and I explained it two or three times now. That has NOTHING to do with her confirmation. I even said that I don't know much about confirmation. I don't need to tuck anything away in my horse vocablulary because I already know confirmation is a big thing for the breed standard and for what you want to do with the horse. 

My horse has a long back and I have been told he is built like a bus on here but he has the best personality I could ever ask for. To me he is beautiful because I am probably just partial to him. Just because a horse does't have perfect confirmation doesn't mean they are still ugly animals and don't deserve a chance to live in a good caring home. I still enjoy riding my horse on trail rides with friends or alone. His horrible confirmation doesn't hold us back from what we like to do together.


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

That is a fairly pretty Appy, true. I think she is going to have a hard time on hills and obstacles for trail riding tho... Guess it depends on where you are riding. Mountain, no, Plains, sure. 

IMHO


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Alexis, she was making the point that conf_*I*_rmation and conf*O*rmation mean two completely separate things.
You confirm an appointment.
A horse conforms to breed standards. 

She wasn't being rude against the horse.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

alexis rose said:


> All I said was I think she is pretty. Meaning I like her color. It was a simple statement that some are questioning why I even said it. So I have to keep explaining myself. It was my opinion and I was asked why and I explained it two or three times now.* That has NOTHING to do with her confirmation. I even said that I don't know much about confirmation. I don't need to tuck anything away in my horse vocablulary because I already know confirmation is a big thing for the breed standard *and for what you want to do with the horse.
> 
> My horse has a long back and I have been told he is built like a bus on here but he has the best personality I could ever ask for. To me he is beautiful because I am probably just partial to him. Just because a horse does't have perfect confirmation doesn't mean they are still ugly animals and don't deserve a chance to live in a good caring home. I still enjoy riding my horse on trail rides with friends or alone. His horrible confirmation doesn't hold us back from what we like to do together.


Are you being purposefully obtuse? My point was that you were misspelling (still, actually) the word confOrmation - you are using the incorrect word, so perhaps you could use a little bit of assistance with that horse vocabulary after all.....?


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

OK everyone......lets get past it!!!! She liked the color....spelled a word wrong...WHO cares? Its not you spelling it wrong so let it be! I think everyone has made their point.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

racheld90 said:


> OK everyone......lets get past it!!!! She liked the color....spelled a word wrong...WHO cares? Its not you spelling it wrong so let it be! I think everyone has made their point.


My apologies for attempting to educate someone on the appropriate vocabulary........


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

All you had to do was politely say I spelled it wrong.


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

ok I am definetly not an expert by any means, but the pasterns on that first mare look wonky to me... please inform me on how they are nice and short? honest question!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

racheld90 said:


> 500.00
> I dont think she is thin, but i think some muscling up will do her well. She is just green broke. But a very quiet mare. Her only issue is loading in a trailer. I will ask for a few more photos of her.


She is thin, and yes she does need muscle. I'm REALLY concerned about the back and the fact that she looks to have some DSLD going on with those pasterns. Train wreck...look elsewhere.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*horse*

Okay, i do think im going to pass on her. I really wanted a older gelding anyway. But she was local and caught my eye. I am looking for a good horse to use for the next few years, until my Percheron is trained and ready to go! Then the gelding would be used for my sister or friends to go riding with.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

Any thoughts on this Gelding?
Jojo


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*horse*

What do you all think about this little mare? 2 year old Haflinger Quarter Horse Cross. 14 hands. I like her, but is she bum high? Or a little sway back?


----------



## zynaal (Oct 21, 2012)

If I might make a couple of suggestions...

the gelding is nice, but he is 16, just a thought. the 2 yo, is another unbroke horse? 

how about one's like these? Need more pics, but those are easy...

Very Responsive Horse Looking for a job









Reduced!!!!video! 5yo Palomino:started Barrels & Poles









?? Both not too far from you, I think?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

racheld90 said:


> Any thoughts on this Gelding?
> Jojo


 
Love his "don't care" attitude, but he's looking a lot older than 16. I don't know how much they are asking for him, but I'd have his hocks checked...they look hitchy.


----------



## Stockhorsegal (Nov 14, 2012)

not horrible for a trail horse but she has a very long back which can lead to back problems, a straight shoulder, a large head and not the best neck attachment. on the plus side she's a awesome color, and she looks like she has a kind eye. I wish I could get a front view of her, but go out and give her a try. in the end it's if you click with a horse that counts.


----------



## Stockhorsegal (Nov 14, 2012)

I would go with the palomino mare you showed on facebook. she's not bad looking at all


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

alexis rose said:


> I really don't need anybody to jump down my throat because I like the color of a horse and some of you don't. I was just stating my opinion and I have NEVER jumped on somebody because of their opinion. I am not an expert at confirmation I was just saying I THINK she is pretty. Sorry I even said it. :-(


Reminds me of my first horse, Whiskey. Ugly as sin, but could go all day and night. Once we came to an understanding, she was perfect. I used to sneak out and ride at night, with nothing on her. She never, ever did anything like spook and run, buck kick,geeze now I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

I just wanted to add that a great horse and a poor horse cost basically the same to keep and care for after the initial purchase price. Buy a horse that is worth the money because in the long run you will end up spending just as much. That is unless a poor quality horse breaks down and you end up with costly vet bills...then it could cost you more.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

OP, I think it would be extremely beneficial for you to make a list of qualities you are looking for in a horse. You have thrown around horses all across the board and none of them sound like something you are looking for. It sounds like you are very excited at the thought of getting a horse (rightfully so!), but it would be much better for you in the long run to take a breath and take the time to do some research and look for the right horse.

If you want, post some qualities about you and what you think you want/need and we can try to help you search. What activities/discipline do you want to do? How long have you been riding and have you gotten any formal instruction? What is your price range? What is your zip code and how far are you willing to travel?


----------

